# !--- Digitalash ---! All good to go



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Can you amazing and lovely people/members of Anything Goes please do me the grand honor of contacting Digitalash and have him PM me or email me

Here's a link to his account/profile: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/74316.html


Thank you very much.


Free DRSE gears for everyone who gets him to contact me.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 17, 2012)

uh oh


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 17, 2012)

*Digitalash*

On it


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2012)

DRSE gears are placebos BTW but don't let that stop you from helping Saney.


----------



## cube789 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Big Pimpin said:


> DRSE gears are placebos BTW but don't let that stop you from helping Saney.



I'm sure they are filled with AIDS.   I just feel like being the nice guy here today.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 17, 2012)

oh dear



glad i didnt send alot of moneys


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2012)

Pars, BigBenJ now Digitalash....the DRSE sure has some suspect judgement in friends.


----------



## coolhandjames (Oct 17, 2012)

cube789 said:


>




Oh man, let's give her a San Fransician Pink-Eye


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 17, 2012)

whats the back story


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

heckler7 said:


> whats the back story




Only thing I'm willing to say is that I've tried contacting him for about a week now, and no response. I'm worried his email system is broken and that he accidentally put me on his ignore list here at IMF


All help is appreciated.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> Only thing I'm willing to say is that I've tried contacting him for about a week now, and no response. I'm worried his email system is broken and that he accidentally put me on his ignore list here at IMF
> 
> 
> All help is appreciated.



You can't put mods on ignore, I've tried


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 17, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> You can't put mods on ignore, I've tried


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Who the fuck is digitalash?


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Who the fuck is digitalash?



Someone who refuses to answer his PM's


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 17, 2012)

so....ban?


----------



## _LG_ (Oct 17, 2012)

Neg party?


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

I will perma ban him if he continues to ignore me and others


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 17, 2012)

*Re: !--- Digitalash ---!*

I work at getting in contact with him. Saney can you send me a pm please?


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

JajajajajjajJjJjjjjjaaaa


----------



## charley (Oct 17, 2012)

Why is Digitalash ? Who were Digitalash ?  IM members need more 1. Drama  2. Ladyboy porn 3. Neg Parties 4. World Peace..????


----------



## secdrl (Oct 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> Someone who refuses to answer his PM's



Found him. Oh, and it looks like your money is spent.


----------



## president (Oct 17, 2012)

I guess im not the only one. Im gonna send him a PM and see if he replies. Hes online now so he should


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

secdrl said:


> Found him. Oh, and it looks like your money is spent.




My money will be spent when i crush his cheek bone. Nigger doesn't live far from me


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2012)

Wow...another one


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Yup.. scamming mother fucker.

Already went to his other board Fitnessgeared and contacted the mods there.. will be showing lots of emails to prove my case.


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

Ain't this about a bitch


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

Lol...


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

What are you owed sandy?


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

800$


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Saney said:


> 800$



You're an idiot sir!!  Someone has a fat PayPal account...

Where is GFR??


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

colochine said:


> You're an idiot sir!!  Someone has a fat PayPal account...
> 
> Where is GFR??



Not a complete idiot.. i did test the waters and everything was good, then invested with him and he decided to screw me over.. just sucks after they gain your trust then this happens


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Saney said:


> Not a complete idiot.. i did test the waters and everything was good, then invested with him and he decided to screw me over.. just sucks after they gain your trust then this happens



Good point it looked like he was in over his head when he opened up shop on FG. He definitely didnt have enough stock to meet orders.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Nope.. he didn't..

but thats not my fault or my problem. We made a deal and i expect him to stick to it.. not fuck me over like this like a pansy fucking bitch.


----------



## secdrl (Oct 17, 2012)

Saney said:


> My money will be spent when i crush his cheek bone. Nigger doesn't live far from me



DL has some pythons on him. He might put you out in the 1st round, nigga.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

DL can't even do a pushup.. i would eat him


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Saney said:


> DL can't even do a pushup.. i would eat him



Pics or gtfo


----------



## president (Oct 17, 2012)

His product was pretty good too


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

president said:


> His product was pretty good too



Yes it was. He did some homework and came up with some good shit. Going to miss him and his products.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

colochine said:


> Pics or gtfo




oh i have pictures of him LOL he's like a Short Borat


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Saney said:


> oh i have pictures of him LOL he's like a Short Borat



Prove it...that's what u said about pars...


----------



## president (Oct 17, 2012)

Looks like im out about $350. I really hope he comes back and its just a misunderstanding.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

colochine said:


> Prove it...that's what u said about pars...




i'm not allowed to give out information like that.. sorry


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Saney said:


> i'm not allowed to give out information like that.. sorry



Hmmm


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Oct 17, 2012)

I placed another order with him today and he has not contacted me nor has he used the MP. Luckily I was able to get a refund before the number was used. I ordered from him at least a dozen times and he's been solid up until now.


----------



## president (Oct 17, 2012)

AkaMr.AK said:


> I placed another order with him today and he has not contacted me nor has he used the MP. Luckily I was able to get a refund before the number was used. I ordered from him at least a dozen times and he's been solid up until now.



He seemed like a pretty solid guy, lets see what happens and what he has to say.


----------



## Saney (Oct 17, 2012)

Hmm


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 18, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

Hmm, I really don't get the scammer vibe from him at all.   I could see something going wrong and him being a bit embarrassed to say he needs more time.

I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Oct 18, 2012)

^^^Let's hope so.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



hoyle21 said:


> Hmm, I really don't get the scammer vibe from him at all.   I could see something going wrong and him being a bit embarrassed to say he needs more time.
> 
> I'm curious to see how this goes.



Hmm.... Sounds like a little moar time is warranted.


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

seems like avoiding ppl is a horrible way to go about business... shit like this happens


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2012)

Digi is gtg. I just received my pack yesterday, he said he just needed more time for some back orders before I placed another order.


----------



## president (Oct 18, 2012)

Thats good to hear. If he just needs some more time its not that big a deal, but i think he should come out and say such



bigmoe65 said:


> Digi is gtg. I just received my pack yesterday, he said he just needed more time for some back orders before I placed another order.


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

Glad your pack arrived on time Moe.. hopefully the rest of us can be just as lucky


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2012)

Saney said:


> Glad your pack arrived on time Moe.. hopefully the rest of us can be just as lucky



Actually digi is a scammer. I got nothing.


----------



## president (Oct 18, 2012)

What happened?


----------



## independent (Oct 18, 2012)

president said:


> What happened?



He sent me used condoms.


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 18, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

^^^^ Big joker.


----------



## colochine (Oct 18, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



bigmoe65 said:


> He sent me used condoms.



Lolol I don't he had sex. Smell see if they smell like pussy or jergens.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

he sent legit tracking


----------



## longworthb (Oct 18, 2012)

Atleast he sent some tracking. Looks like he's trying to make good but it would be better if he would say he's behind a little. Nothing wrong with getting a ton of orders and getting a little backed up as long as u say something


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 18, 2012)

told me he was behind....said saneys was a big project


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

There is hope then. Another lucky 7 cluster fuck is the last thing we need


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 18, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

I got a MSG from digitalash, sounds like err'one is getting sorted, Saney included.

 Apparently ran out of brown ink printing 'Brown Eye Gearz Inc' labels :daydream :


----------



## longworthb (Oct 18, 2012)

Lmao@ brown eye gearZ


----------



## Saney (Oct 18, 2012)

Lol brown eye gears


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 19, 2012)

I spoke with Digit today.  He has been sick for the past two days and spent a day and half on labels.  He was having trouble with printing the labels off so they would look professional not like a dollar general label.  Give him some more time guys and be patient with him as he is learning and ensuring he does things 100% right and not half cocked.  He is really good bro and will do right by everyone.


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> I spoke with Digit today.  He has been sick for the past two days and spent a day and half on labels.  He was having trouble with printing the labels off so they would look professional not like a dollar general label.  Give him some more time guys and be patient with him as he is learning and ensuring he does things 100% right and not half cocked.  He is really good bro and will do right by everyone.




This^


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 19, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Chrisotpherm said:


> I spoke with Digit today.  He has been sick for the past two days and spent a day and half on labels.  He was having trouble with printing the labels off so they would look professional not like a dollar general label.  Give him some more time guys and be patient with him as he is learning and ensuring he does things 100% right and not half cocked.  He is really good bro and will do right by everyone.



I had his back.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 19, 2012)

this shit never gets old..carry on


----------



## infamousck1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Digitalash is legit... I have a few boys that have been using him for sometime now. I myself will join the group and go through him as well... I've tried his stuff. 100% legit and I walked around with a hard-on for 5 hours the other day.... And loved every damn minute of it....


----------



## longworthb (Oct 19, 2012)

You know they say after 4 hrs u should see a doc


----------



## Luxx (Oct 19, 2012)

longworthb said:


> You know they say after 4 hrs u should see a doc



Shit I'm hard all day long


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2012)

I'll be hard all day when my delayed pack arrives..

Soon i hope!


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 19, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Saney said:


> I'll be hard all day when my delayed pack arrives..
> 
> Soon i hope!



Azza's about to place a huge order now.   Poor kids.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 19, 2012)

*Re: !--- Digitalash ---!*

It will come.


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 19, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Chrisotpherm said:


> It will come.



Azza or the packs?


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 19, 2012)

infamousck1 said:


> Digitalash is legit... I have a few boys that have been using him for sometime now. I myself will join the group and go through him as well... I've tried his stuff. 100% legit and I walked around with a hard-on for 5 hours the other day.... And loved every damn minute of it....




lmao..great first post bro..but why do you not answering saney's pm's though?


----------



## infamousck1 (Oct 19, 2012)

I didn't know Saney was pm'ing me. I just joined this site today. My buddy told me to come here so here I am... I need to get some more posts so I can be special and pm you guys. I need to get a hold of Digitalash because I'm tired of going through my boy... By the way is it just me or does Sustanon 250 make you look at anything with 2 legs, female and make you have the most sexual thoughts ever. Damn I'm popping a hard on now. I'll be back in a few......


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 19, 2012)

infamousck1 said:


> I didn't know Saney was pm'ing me. I just joined this site today. My buddy told me to come here so here I am... I need to get some more posts so I can be special and pm you guys. I need to get a hold of Digitalash because I'm tired of going through my boy... By the way is it just me or does Sustanon 250 make you look at anything with 2 legs, female and make you have the most sexual thoughts ever. Damn I'm popping a hard on now. I'll be back in a few......




hi digilash..how's business?


----------



## Saney (Oct 19, 2012)

Lol ^


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



infamousck1 said:


> I didn't know Saney was pm'ing me. I just joined this site today. My buddy told me to come here so here I am... I need to get some more posts so I can be special and pm you guys. I need to get a hold of Digitalash because I'm tired of going through my boy... By the way is it just me or does Sustanon 250 make you look at anything with 2 legs, female and make you have the most sexual thoughts ever. Damn I'm popping a hard on now. I'll be back in a few......



Hmm.... Same IP as stfu


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 19, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> Hmm.... Same IP as stfu



i feel sick


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 19, 2012)

Ill be honest with you, I would not think that he would do something like this, even though i do not like the guy at all.

Ive dealt with him, actually i sent him about 4 or 5 bottles of gear to try for me for FREE(old raws n more shit) and he said he would hook me up with some free TNE or prop when he gets it going.  well the gear i sent him was legit he said, then when he got his store up i asked him for a free btl of tne that he said he would do, and he was like " i really cant do  that right now im trying to make money".   Can you believe that shit? i gave him at least 60$ worth of tampons and i ask for a 20$ favor he promised me and he wouldnt do it.   

Says A LOT about a person... I didnt argue, just moved on.   but even with this situation, i didnt expect for him to bounce like this.  Maybe he got picked up?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 19, 2012)

Chrisotpherm said:


> It will come.



Are you his rep?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 19, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

Seriously there are some fucktards on this forum. Didn't ppl learn a lesson from the benj saga? Jfc


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 20, 2012)

got stuff 2 days after getting tracking...wow


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 20, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



theCaptn' said:


> Seriously there are some fucktards on this forum. Didn't ppl learn a lesson from the benj saga? Jfc



Who is this Benj you speak of?


----------



## president (Oct 20, 2012)

Digital is g2g , got stuff 2 days after contact.


----------



## Saney (Oct 20, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> got stuff 2 days after getting tracking...wow



This^


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 21, 2012)

Are said gears GMP WHO FAA approved?


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 21, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Big Pimpin said:


> Are said gears GMP WHO FAA approved?



No, they actually work.


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 21, 2012)

I hope everyone has a peaceful resolution at this point, I believe saney was the only one with a real issue. I should've stayed in better contact the last few days and for that I apologize, everyone should be straight now I believe


Also to Lightbearer


LightBearer said:


> Ill be honest with you, I would not think that he would do something like this, even though i do not like the guy at all.
> 
> Ive dealt with him, actually i sent him about 4 or 5 bottles of gear to try for me for FREE(old raws n more shit) and he said he would hook me up with some free TNE or prop when he gets it going.  well the gear i sent him was legit he said, then when he got his store up i asked him for a free btl of tne that he said he would do, and he was like " i really cant do  that right now im trying to make money".   Can you believe that shit? i gave him at least 60$ worth of tampons and i ask for a 20$ favor he promised me and he wouldnt do it.
> 
> Says A LOT about a person... I didnt argue, just moved on.   but even with this situation, i didnt expect for him to bounce like this.  Maybe he got picked up?




I do remember this, and actually still have some of the prop and I believe NPP left. I forgot you had even asked bro to be honest and things were alot tighter then as I was just starting. I do not have TNE at the time but I could do you some prop/npp or test E at the moment. If you want to wait for other products then feel free to just check out the list and let me know when you see something. I apologize and definitely did not mean it that way, I didn't have much to work with at the time and you didn't ask again so it slipped my mind. Offer is still open though when you see something that interests you. Sorry for all the drama guys, I believe everyone is satisfied now and if not please let me know


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 21, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*


----------



## 5thou (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad to hear all is good! Love the supps!


----------



## jadean (Oct 21, 2012)

List?


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> No, they actually work.


yes FAA approves all gears, even protien


----------



## bmw (Oct 22, 2012)

Saney said:


> 800$



you still pay for gears??  wtf?  why?


----------



## colochine (Oct 22, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



Vibrant said:


> Are you his rep?



Are you his rep?


----------



## larry79 (Oct 22, 2012)

I have always had good experience with digital,  he might take awhile to answer emails but he has always delivered.  Which is more than i can say for many other sources...


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 23, 2012)

Digitallash is no scammer products are better then 90%, garbage out here I will only use digital from here on out.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 24, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*

^^^ said the same thing about raws n more 


Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## hoyle21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*!--- Digitalash ---!*



theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ said the same thing about raws n more
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk



Raws N More is G2G bro.


----------



## independent (Oct 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ said the same thing about raws n more
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk



and Uncle Z's underdosed shit too.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Oct 24, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ^^^ said the same thing about raws n more
> 
> 
> Sent from my jewPhone using Briskettalk


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 25, 2012)

I never used raws n more ever! Z's gear was slightly underdosed fucktard besides it was free and I still have tons z gear laying around.Get your weight up pussy.Digital g2g enough said!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 25, 2012)

you dont say, tons huh, L.E. this way^^^ bust in 3...2...1...


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. I plan to be around for a bit and am just in the process of upgrading everything to a more professional level. All is well now just got a bit backed up this weekend, hope everyone is happy now and taken care of


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> I never used raws n more ever! Z's gear was slightly underdosed fucktard besides it was free and I still have tons z gear laying around.Get your weight up pussy.Digital g2g enough said!



you mad brah?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 25, 2012)

lol at listening to ontop


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2012)

Kos are you still fat and all white trashy....other words how you been bro?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2012)

i am less fat but still


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm still 200 lbs but I been cruising for months and dealing with a knee injury.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 28, 2012)

"cruising"....man...i really need a big supply....get so tired being the only guy not on stuff

im 243


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 28, 2012)

Send dig a pm cheap supps


----------



## Saney (Oct 28, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> "cruising"....man...i really need a big supply....get so tired being the only guy not on stuff
> 
> im 243




I'll have the DRSE send you some free Test to cruise on if you tell everyone you love my penis


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'll have the DRSE send you some free Test to cruise on if you tell everyone you love my penis






Sent from my jewPhone


----------



## Saney (Oct 29, 2012)

Saney said:


> I'll have the DRSE send you some free Test to cruise on if you tell everyone you love my penis


----------

